# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN HT-210 – запасайтесь попкорном, новая 5.1-система от SVEN уже в продаже!

## Labs

Компания SVEN подготовила приятный сюрприз для ценителей кино в хорошем качестве. В конце ноября компания выпустила новую акустическую систему для домашнего кинотеатра с Bluetooth. SVEN HT-210 – отличный способ провести зиму весело!

Не нужно идти в кинотеатр, чтобы в полной мере прочувствовать атмосферу любимого фильма. С новой акустической 5.1-системой от SVEN вы сможете получить яркий, объемный и реалистичный звук в собственной квартире. Детально проработанные высокие и средние частоты колонок SVEN HT-210 не дадут потеряться тонким нюансам музыкальных композиций, а 176 мм динамик сабвуфера обеспечивает по-настоящему внушительный бас, позволяющий полностью раскрыть всю силу современных звуковых спецэффектов. Акустику можно подключить к ТВ через оптический или коаксиальный вход. Передача цифрового сигнала без искажений в мощном исполнении HT-210 гарантирует отличные впечатления от кинопросмотра.

Многофункциональная акустическая система SVEN HT-210 поддерживает функцию беспроводной передачи звука по Bluetooth – вы можете проигрывать музыку со смартфона или планшета в отличном качестве. При этом подключение к системе занимает секунды и не требует никаких дополнительных усилий.

Кроме того, SVEN HT-210 оснащена встроенным радио и может воспроизводить музыку c USB flash и SD card. Это больше, чем акустика для домашнего кинотеатра. Новинка от SVEN – настоящий мультимедийный центр развлечений!

Органы управления акустикой HT-210 вынесены на переднюю панель. Модель оснащена информативным VFD-дисплеем и удобным пультом дистанционного управления. Компоненты акустики можно разместить не только на полу – у сателлитов предусмотрена возможность настенного крепления.

Новинка уже поступила в розничные магазины. Смотрите хорошие фильмы с многоканальной акустикой от SVEN!

*Особенности:*
• Акустическая система совместима с PC, DVD/Media-проигрывателями, мобильными устройствами и другими источниками звука
• Встроенное FM-радио
• Информационный VFD-дисплей
• Возможность преобразования стереосигнала в 5.1
• Встроенный проигрыватель аудиофайлов с носителей памяти
• Беспроводная передача сигнала по Bluetooth
• Оптический и коаксиальный вход
• Встроенные часы
• Дальность действия Bluetooth - до 10 м.
• Пульт дистанционного управления
• Возможность настенного крепления сателлитов
• Материал корпуса – дерево (MDF)

----------

